# Happy B-Day and Congrats to Kimberly



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kimberly, hope you have a wonderful day.

 [FONT=&quot]Congratulations are also in order for not only finishing one but two of her little cuties on Mothers day, what else could a girl ask for. Jubilee & Mousse both got their championships this weekend :cheer2:
[/FONT]


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you have a happy day Kimberly!!! Congratulations on the championships!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Best wishes for a very Happy Birthday Kimberly!

Congrats on your weekend wins as well....(ummmmm....pictures please).

I'm so proud to call you my friend. Enjoy your day!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope you have a wonderful day & Congrats to your fur babies on their championship! Great job


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A big Happy Birthday and congrats are in order!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday and congratulations on the championships! :clap2:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday, Kimberly, and congrats to Jubilee & Mousse for their championships!!!
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You have had quite a weekend Kimberly. Congratulations & Hope you have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday and congrats on the two CH's :cheer2:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Happy Birthday and Congratulations, Kimberly!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kimberly...and congratulations on the championships !!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIMBERLY!!! and congrats on your new championships!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

A very happy birthday to you Kimberly and huge congratulations on Jubilee's and Mousse's championships. :whoo: :cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow...you are having a great time!​





​





​


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday and Congratulations on finishing the two pups!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT Birthday Kimberly 

And Congratulations on your wins and new Champions What a fun weekend for you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wishing you a very Happy Birthday and a Huge Congratulatons......*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Wow!!! what a mothers day and birthday gift!!!! (well a gift that you worked hard for) Happy Birthday and Congrats Kimberly! Way to go Mousse and Jubilee!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! What a weekend. Have a very happy birthday and congratulations to Jubilee and Mousse on their championships!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

happy Birthday!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday and congrats on both their Championships~


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!*

How exciting that you can share your day with your two new champions!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Kimberly!!! arty:

Congrats on the two champions as well... you must be over the moon about it, and rightly so. Make sure you go out and do something really fun! You deserve it!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday and congrats! You are a jewel in the havanese world crown! Have a wonderful day Kimberly.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday and a big congrats on the two wins!! Now it's definintely time for photos, please . . . once you get through celebrating!
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope you have a Happy Birthday! What a great weekend bringing home two championships! Whooo hooooo!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::juggle: *Happy Birthday Kimberly! *:juggle::whoo:

Congrats on your winning in the show world as well! Mousse and Jubilee! :whoo:

Okay--:boink::boink: WE NEED PICTURES! :boink::boink:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday and congrats!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! and CONGRATULATIONS on the CHAMPIONSHIPS!*

:cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, you crack me up! Thank you so much.

Thank you to everyone for the wonderful birthday wishes. I had a GREAT Mother's Day! I've had the privilege of finishing two dogs in one weekend, but never two in the SAME DAY! That was so cool. I now have CH Havtahava Ghirardelli Citrus Sunset "Mousse" and CH Havtahava Apple of My Eye "Jubilee". That makes 7 Havanese that I have championed and 3 that I've finished in the Bred By Exhibitor category, which is limited to only being shown by the breeder of the dog. It was a very exciting weekend.

We took their championship photos on Sunday, so I'll post them after I get them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday and congrats on your new champs!

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*happy birthday Kimberly!! congrats on your Mother's Day wins, too, what a happy day!!*:clap2::first::cheer2:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kimberly! Hope you have a wonderful day. And congrats to Mousse & Jubilee...how fun!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kimberly-and way to go on the two new Champions. What a great thing-to finish both "kids" on the same day-let alone same weekend I know you must still be walking on air.

Pictures-Pictures please.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Kimberly and congrats! What terrific birthdays presents.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations and a very happy birthday!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIMBERLY!!










And congrats on the big wins for Jubilee and Mousse! I knew it wouldn't take long for those 2 beauties to get their Championship. :clap2:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kimberly!

and

Horray for the Apples and Oranges!
Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Kimberly!!

And, congratulations on your two new champions, by bred by you! How very thrilling and impressive!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kimberly!

That is awesome, what a terrific Mother's Day! Congrats on both your champions, daddy Brutus is very proud of his boy Mousse! Be sure to post win shots when you get them! :clap2:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly! What a great gift in the 2 champions!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fantastic way to spend Mother's Day and what a birthday gift. Congratulations to you and your brand new champions!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Kimberly!!!!!!! Congratulations once again and a very HAPPY Birthday to you!

View attachment 22950


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kimberly! Congratulations for finishing Mousse and Jubilee!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kimberly and Congratulations to you and your two new champions. Can't wait to see the photos.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Kimberly . You must to proud and rightly so. And happy Birthday .


----------

